# To give credit where credit is due at the ICC



## texas transplant (Oct 8, 2010)

Had a problem with my certs on the ICC website when I went to renew.  (One of them was missing, nothing big, just the one I have to have to keep my job LOL)  Spent the first day emailing back and forth with someone that never identified themselves.   That person finally threw their hands up in the air and surrendered, then forwarded my emails to Mary Duda, Sr TD Assistant, Certification Renewals.

Mary had my problem solved very quickly and then let me know it was fixed.

Just posting because I am quick to bash the ICC on a lot of things, but I recieved great customer service from Mary.


----------



## north star (Oct 8, 2010)

** * **

I am not a fan of ICC, ...PERIOD! However, in the interest and intention

to be fair and consistent, ...positive comments towards ICC are suggested,

welcomed and encouraged,  ...and NOT just the negative ones!



All of us on this forum are well aware of ICC's plight and [ chosen ] downward

direction. Let's try to find some redeeming qualities in them, ...if possible!



Kudos to Ms. Mary! One more ray of sunshine in the ICC storm.

FWIW, who among us doesn't need some assistance where we can find it?  



** * **


----------



## brudgers (Oct 8, 2010)

You wasted a day trying to get them  to fix their mistake and that's great customer service?

Maybe you can bus your own table next time you go out to eat.


----------



## Mule (Oct 8, 2010)

brudgers,

Are you just mad at the world? You remind me of Eddie Childs....


----------



## fatboy (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah, I bet he'd be blast at Thanksgiving dinners........


----------



## CowboyRR (Oct 8, 2010)

Texas Transplant & Brudgers are both correct. Kudo's to Mary for providing great service to fix a screwup. There are some great staff at ICC ! They would be providing even better customer service if the leadership were focused on serving the members as opposed to using the staff to serve themselves.


----------



## Min&Max (Oct 8, 2010)

The website sucks but staff is typically very helpful and responsive to resolving issues that the website has fouled up.


----------



## texas transplant (Oct 8, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> You wasted a day trying to get them  to fix their mistake and that's great customer service?Maybe you can bus your own table next time you go out to eat.


Brudgers, Mary provided good service.   What happened before I was put in touch of with Mary was not part of the good service.   But Mary was great and fixed things, and fixed them quickly.

Brudgers, chill a little man. Even when the day is cloudy, the sun is still shining. If it hadn't been for Mary I could of had a much bigger problem.

But my glass is half full and yours is half empty.   I am glad you came back to the board after your absence though brudgers, your so are so much more cynical and pestimistic than me that you make me feel normal some days.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 8, 2010)

Texas Transplant remember

A pessimist is just an optimist with experience


----------



## texas transplant (Oct 8, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Texas Transplant remember A pessimist is just an optimist with experience


I know and have way too much of that experience.   I am pessimistic by nature, its just along side brudgers, I am a a world class optimist.    

My point to brudgers was where would I have been if there hadn't been Mary.  Good things in small doses are enough to make me happy.

And brudgers on a government salary, I do have to bus the table at most of the restaurants I eat at  

By the way brudgers, are you related to Eeyore, from Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## peach (Oct 8, 2010)

ICC does a lot of things well...  to include their annual hearings.

They've jaded a bunch of us, but it's still OUR organization.

Just my $.02


----------



## Yankee (Oct 9, 2010)

I am an eternal optimist and get poked in the eye with a sharp stick on a daily basis. Doesn't seem to change anything. Wish it did.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 9, 2010)

texas transplant said:
			
		

> Brudgers, Mary provided good service.   What happened before I was put in touch of with Mary was not part of the good service.   But Mary was great and fixed things, and fixed them quickly.  Brudgers, chill a little man. Even when the day is cloudy, the sun is still shining. If it hadn't been for Mary I could of had a much bigger problem.
> 
> But my glass is half full and yours is half empty.   I am glad you came back to the board after your absence though brudgers, your so are so much more cynical and pestimistic than me that you make me feel normal some days.


There's nothing cynical or pessimistic about my comment.

Good customer service means that Mary handles your first call precisely because your job is on the line.

BTW, it would be helpful if you posted Mary's direct line, because then others could avoid the delay. She did give you a direct number didn't she?


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 10, 2010)

Regardless of anyone's opinion of being pessimistic or optimistic; the situation should have been handled at Step 2 if Step 1 did not have the answer. I would agree with Brudgers' advice, please post Mary's contact information so others don't have similar experiences (Pay it Forward);-)


----------



## Bootleg (Oct 11, 2010)

I think we need Mary to head the ICC Cow.


----------



## jacs (Oct 12, 2010)

I worked with her a few weeks ago as well. She was very helpful and prompt with her responses. Below is her email address:

mduda@iccsafe.org


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank You!


----------



## texas transplant (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry to be slow here is Mary's full contact info.

Mary Duda

Sr TD Assistant

Certification Renewals

International Code Council

Los Angeles District Office

5360 Workman Mill Rd

Whittier, CA  90601-2298

888-ICC-SAFE (422-7233), x3219 phone

562-692-2845 Fax

mduda@iccsafe.org

www.iccsafe.org


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 12, 2010)

Larger Thank You Texas T.


----------

